# My first attempts at macro!



## iamsneaky13 (Feb 18, 2010)

I am pretty new to photography but i have found i like macro the best.  so i bought some extension tubes and started taking pictures of anything i could think of. this is what i came up with, please comment/criticize i dont really care just anything helpful.
i took all of these without a flash which is something i need to buy. thats why i didnt do any bugs, they just never stand still

1






2





3





4





5





6





7





8





9





10





11


----------



## MGriff240 (Feb 18, 2010)

2,3,7,9,10...Awesome. :thumbup:


----------



## iamsneaky13 (Feb 18, 2010)

thanks, its always good to get some positive feedback


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (Feb 19, 2010)

What is Number 4 lol. Sponge?


----------



## RalphP13 (Feb 19, 2010)

PerfectlyFlawed said:


> What is Number 4 lol. Sponge?


 
I think it looks like a piece of coral.

Ralph


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (Feb 19, 2010)

RalphP13 said:


> PerfectlyFlawed said:
> 
> 
> > What is Number 4 lol. Sponge?
> ...



Yeah, i think your right  Pretty neat.


----------



## iamsneaky13 (Feb 19, 2010)

yeah its a piece of coral. idk why i have it but it presented a cool opportunity so whatever.


----------



## PackingMyBags (Feb 19, 2010)

Great work on all of them!


----------

